# Lana Del Rey



## Thalassa

@_moths






_


----------



## DAPHNE XO

I'm just here to publicly reaffirm my undying devotion to the wonderful goddess that is Lana Del Rey.

In case there was any doubt as to how devoted I was already.

Thank you

Sincerest thanks

Many thanks

Thanking you in advance

JDR


----------



## VoodooDolls

I don't have anything against lana, i just dislike the fact that she contributes to the direction that actual music scene is taking. 
Why are these days so many groups that act-dress-say much more than they play?, why all songs have to be highly synthed based or orquestral based? and so un-unique?, i mean it's all about fashion sure but i fucking hate it. If you want cool fashionable stuff go listen Stromae or something ffs, that guy is in fact great.
I hope there will appear a great generation of young people that bring music back to life once again in a total new fashion, just that this time it will be natural.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

The-Overweighted-America said:


> I don't have anything against lana,* i just dislike the fact that she contributes to the direction that actual music scene is taking. *
> Why are these days so many groups that act-dress-say much more than they play?, why all songs have to be highly synthed based or orquestral based? and *so un-unique?*, i mean it's all about fashion sure but i fucking hate it.* If you want cool fashionable stuff go listen Stromae or something ffs*, that guy is in fact great.
> *I hope there will appear a great generation of young people that bring music back to life once again in a total new fashion, just that this time it will be natural.*



That awkward moment someone shoves their uncouth, grammatically incorrect, laden with errors, subjective values down my throat based on his personal definition of "great music."

It's almost like, what makes art, art isn't subjective. Or something like that...

I guess I didn't get that memo then.

Or perhaps, you know it could be quite possible, that I just have zero fucks to give about what you think constitutes as "fashionable," "cool," and "natural," but thank you kindly for giving up your precious time to tell us, the Lana Del Rey mob, how much you dislike Lana Del Rey. I'm pretty sure that investment of your time has turned us all and we have now seen the light.

Thank you for being that self-appointed and courageous candle we needed in order to see the error of our ways.

You're like Batman, the hero we deserve because you can take the witch hunt. A true warrior. The silent guardian. A watchful protector that battles the tide against "so un-unique" (whatever the fuck that even means) music.

Thank you for giving up your life to save the children.


----------



## VoodooDolls

@_JungleDelRey_
I totally expected that response, i'm quite used to it. I don't care about open minded shit cuz it nullifies singularity.
We shall restore the equilibrum, that means supressing opinions based on the act of counter attacking opinions filled by the same hatred attitude. Basically becuz i don't care a shit about your opinion i'm giving to the world mine.
Thus i conclude Lana del Rey sucks so much and in this sense i'm right cuz what you are in fact doing, is preaching a dogma, called lana del rey, that turns you into the only and true guardian, catwoman.
I repeat, i hope there's a future for uniqueness based in true honesty. Repeat with me. All together now.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

The-Overweighted-America said:


> @_JungleDelRey_
> I totally expected that response, i'm quite used to it. I don't care about open minded shit cuz it nullifies singularity.
> We shall restore the equilibrum, *that means supressing opinions based on the act of counter attacking opinions filled by the same hatred attitude.* Basically becuz i don't care a shit about your opinion i'm giving to the world mine.
> Thus i conclude Lana del Rey sucks so much and in this sense i'm right cuz what you are in fact doing, is preaching a dogma, called lana del rey, the only and true guardian is you, catwoman.
> I repeat, i hope there's a future for uniqueness based in true honesty. Repeat with me. All together now.


There is something special about someone who contends having a personal taste/preference is the same as preaching a dogma.

But you do you solider. 

Keep fighting that good fight.

I believe in you Nemo!

re the bolded bit: Can you run that by me again only in English this time?


re the underlined bit: miaowwww purrrrrr cos this kitty wants a tummy rub :wink:


----------



## VoodooDolls

@JungleDelRey, that means hagamos el amor


----------



## DAPHNE XO

The-Overweighted-America said:


> @JungleDelRey, that means hagamos el amor


I think you're committing a crime right now by suppressing my rights to religious freedom.


----------



## RachelInGoldenLight

@ jungle del rey. 

Yes! I love Lana Del Rey. Isn't her new album just great? I've been listening to it over and over for a week. Amazing sad, tragic, beautiful lyrics and such an interesting person.


----------



## missjayjay

definitely ISFP


----------



## RachelInGoldenLight

I thought ISFP as well but now suspect INFP after listening to her albums and reading several interviews she's done.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

RachelInGoldenLight said:


> I thought ISFP as well but now suspect INFP after listening to her albums and reading several interviews she's done.


what makes you say that?


----------



## RachelInGoldenLight

JungleDelRey said:


> what makes you say that?





moths said:


> I think the way she made music videos (back when she was less manufactured) shows Ne. She loved coming across old pieces of found footage, and piecing them together in a way that felt meaningful to her. If I'm not mistaken, that seems Ne-Fi.
> 
> "sometimes her lyrics even reflect a sort of naming of sensory experiences or images" Yes, but they are through a romantic lens of past events, not their immediate, raw, sensory experience, which suggests Si. "Sensory experience" isn't Se, it's sensing in general, and the way she deals with it is in a Si way. I feel like she's actually a great example as to how Si manifests in an INFP. A romanticization of past lives, experiences, decades, relating them to their personal ideals, and even warping them a bit to fit their ideal world.


Basically the above + interviews with her saying she studied metaphysics in college and her reasons for choosing that major, her idealism ..can't quote anything exactly but it seems to run throughout her dialogue, lyrics, musical atmosphere...speaks in metaphors & seems very fantasy-oriented. she doesn't seem to think concretely or literally. 

Plus I just identify with her thoughts and way of being so much...but that may be coincidental...or maybe I'm an isfp not infp..or maybe its all just Fi..I don't know.

All I know is that she is awesome


----------



## DAPHNE XO

^ Wow, I never looked at it this way but you're right.

I always figured she was ISFP because she's so driven by her need to feel intense passion, but this is what comes through in her songs, and not her personal life.

Interesting.. Thanks!


----------



## Thalassa

RachelInGoldenLight said:


> Basically the above + interviews with her saying she studied metaphysics in college and her reasons for choosing that major, her idealism ..can't quote anything exactly but it seems to run throughout her dialogue, lyrics, musical atmosphere...speaks in metaphors & seems very fantasy-oriented. she doesn't seem to think concretely or literally.
> 
> Plus I just identify with her thoughts and way of being so much...but that may be coincidental...or maybe I'm an isfp not infp..or maybe its all just Fi..I don't know.
> 
> All I know is that she is awesome



Where are all of these brilliant metaphors that you speak of? She does deal with big ideas but that could be a function of Fi/Ni, the philosopher Rousseau is often pointed to as being ISFP, and like Lana Del Rey, he romanticized common people AAAAAND....she's from a wealthy background but she loves white trash trailer parks, the idea of stripping and prostitution (if she has not actually engaged in it herself, I see such a extreme bent towards this subject repeatedly in her music it doesn't seem like mere passing fancy unless she has a sexual fetish, and she has mentioned that part of the reason she has little interest in feminism is because for one thing she knows nothing about it and secondly she has trepidations on the limits it puts on female sexual expression, a common logical fallacy perpetuated by extreme forms of feminism that say the personal is political), gas stations, L.A. Latino ghettos, diners...she has written multiple songs about meth, cocaine, alcohol, partying...if she lives in a fantasy world to me it still seems to be a very sensor-ish fantasy world based in physical experiences like love, sex, addiction, and historical events. 


The most clever metaphor I can think of that she uses is Diet Mtn Dew (you're no good for me, but baby I want you...in reference to a man)....her metaphors aren't deep are complex. Her biggest "metaphor" is more like "a singular thematic big idea" (Ni) ...and that's her running commentary on America and her representation of herself as a reflection of the entire culture. 








Her songs are filled with statements like "do you like my fake nails daddy" and "take your body downtown" and "just have fun, wanna play you like a game boy, don't want one, what's the thrill of the same toy" (she uses the play you like a game boy line in at least two songs, sort of like take your body downtown, like they're personal catch phrases of hers)...many of her lyrics are very straight forward, like poems full of beautiful or exciting sensory images, and her own emotional impressions and values imposed upon to them.

She's smart but what impresses me about her most is her personal expression and span of creativity which strike me as very Fi with some kind of Pe function, and she seems far more Ni to me than Ne.

Of course we can't ever say for sure what type she is because she intentionally wraps herself in an image, which may be her as a 9 (obsessed with merging and the idea of holy perfect love) integrating creatively at 3 (giving her more ambition and outward image focus). But she clearly knows the difference between herself and the image and is self-conscious of it, so she's not a solid 3, the only other Enneagram I would consider for her probably than 9 is 4w3.


----------



## Thalassa

The-Overweighted-America said:


> I don't have anything against lana, i just dislike the fact that she contributes to the direction that actual music scene is taking.
> Why are these days so many groups that act-dress-say much more than they play?, why all songs have to be highly synthed based or orquestral based? and so un-unique?, i mean it's all about fashion sure but i fucking hate it. If you want cool fashionable stuff go listen Stromae or something ffs, that guy is in fact great.
> I hope there will appear a great generation of young people that bring music back to life once again in a total new fashion, just that this time it will be natural.


I think Lana is probably for the sort of people that appreciate Andy Warhol and Edie Sedgwick, or who think old Hollywood glamour with all of its mystery and secrets (pre-Internet) was really awesome...Lana is for people who like "noir" and/or "mod" ...and definitely Americana. I think it's difficult to appreciate her if you do not like that kind of art, and it is a valued art form, actually historically one of the most uniquely American...which is I am certain, something LDR is highly aware of.

I like acoustic just as much as anyone, but it doesn't negate other forms of music.


----------



## Thalassa

The-Overweighted-America said:


> @_JungleDelRey_
> I totally expected that response, i'm quite used to it. I don't care about open minded shit cuz it nullifies singularity.
> We shall restore the equilibrum, that means supressing opinions based on the act of counter attacking opinions filled by the same hatred attitude. Basically becuz i don't care a shit about your opinion i'm giving to the world mine.
> Thus i conclude Lana del Rey sucks so much and in this sense i'm right cuz what you are in fact doing, is preaching a dogma, called lana del rey, that turns you into the only and true guardian, catwoman.
> I repeat, i hope there's a future for uniqueness based in true honesty. Repeat with me. All together now.


Okay, okay you win "hipster of the year." We're all so inferior to your naturalness and astute superiority that allows you to hate Lana Del Rey. 

Even if you don't realize it, you're more pretentious than any genuine LDR fan, and I say this because my response to her was immediate excitement, I genuinely responded to what this woman was doing and saying back when she was putting videos like "You Can Be the Boss" and "Kinda Outta Luck" up. 











I had "National Anthem" as my ring tone for a while not because it was trendy, but because it genuinely makes me happy. I get up in the morning sometimes and listen to Lana or when I am depressed or bored. I LIKED LANA WHEN EVERYONE ELSE WAS MAKING FUN OF HER ON SNL <<<<<< (is a holier hipster than thou).

I genuinely find her captivating. Your criticism of her is dull and the usual trite complaint that she isn't "natural" enough...I guess you also did not care for David Bowie, never liked Madonna's many faces, and loathed the Beatles transition from boys next door to Sergeant Pepper and Yellow Submarine. (This is another reason I think she's ISFP, SP musicians seem to have a knack for stylistically recreating themselves, and Paul McCartney, Madonna and Bowie are all SPs, as was the weird and wacky stylistically slick Michael Jackson).



But we'll leave you to your 19th century recordings of "You Are My Sunshine" and "Cotton Eye Joe."


Is this natural enough for you?


----------



## VoodooDolls

Ok girls, let me say this, i was obviously trolling but i don't really like her music, becuz for me she displays a kind of passion i don't enjoy, it's kinda spiritual stuff, really quiet, not catchy (for me i know), etc. But i have to be honest here, i haven't heard enought of she so for the most part i'm talking bullshit. I liked the first video you linked.
What i meant is that i hope that some new wave of something kinda the 90s rock fashion happen, not that grunge come back to life, it could be in a total different sound, what i want is that vitality that those groups had (for my tastes), that vibe in the air, that passion for destroying your own body i concerts, etc.
Have you listened to Arcade Fire? those guys were pretty cool and they were also kinda "spiritual" - "pseudo wood fairies" in this sense similar to Lana but in fact their music was damn catchy. Now they suck live and in studio. I used to enjoy this shit so much:






To conclude i think that what i'm saying is that i don't like her music, i don't have anything against her.
BTW i did like lots of song by Madonna (Vogue is tight), i didn't care much for Bowie tho and finally those two examples YMS and CEJ you put there were goddamn bad.
This is what i play:

https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56/dawn-mix-2-1


----------



## Golden Rose

Lana Del Rey, much like Marylin Monroe and Dita Von Teese, is one of those ISFPs who end up being typed as INFX or ISFJ because their Fi easily gets mistaken for Si. All highly attuned with Se (physical pleasures, looking for their own concept of beauty) yet they all seem to romanticize an age they never lived in. Si is more practical, more personal, more detailed.

Lana's tertiary Ni is clearly evident in her lyrics, it's goofy and just a draft but you can clearly tell she's no Ne user. She takes a big picture kind of idea and romanticizes it through Fi, so you have the glamorization of the '40s, of trailer park and free living, although she comes from a wealthy background. She enjoys it so much because of her rebellious nature and her wish to feel something that she cannot explain. That's how I feel while listening to her songs, they're like pictures from an adult storybook.

However, I have trouble picturing how those sensorial pleasures would feel like while she thrives on them.
ISFPs and INTJs both use the same stack of functions in completely different ways.

This is why Lorde keeps being typed as an ISFP while she sounds very INTJ-ish to me.
She's quirky, yes, but I suspect it depends both on the medium she's using and a possible 4 or 5 core type in enneagram. You can clearly tell from her lyrics (implying she writes them herself) and interviews that she's extremely pragmatic and a thinker.

Back to Lana. I like her. I don't _love_ her but I enjoy her music.
I like her faux contralto/whispered singing style and the raw emotion she uses to express her colorful inner vision. Her songs are dripping with idealistic realness and nostalgia and I like it a lot. 
There's something cynical _and_ romantic about her.


----------



## Thalassa

The-Overweighted-America said:


> Ok girls, let me say this, i was obviously trolling but i don't really like her music, becuz for me she displays a kind of passion i don't enjoy, it's kinda spiritual stuff, really quiet, not catchy (for me i know), etc. But i have to be honest here, i haven't heard enought of she so for the most part i'm talking bullshit. I liked the first video you linked.
> What i meant is that i hope that some new wave of something kinda the 90s rock fashion happen, not that grunge come back to life, it could be in a total different sound, what i want is that vitality that those groups had (for my tastes), that vibe in the air, that passion for destroying your own body i concerts, etc.
> Have you listened to Arcade Fire? those guys were pretty cool and they were also kinda "spiritual" - "pseudo wood fairies" in this sense similar to Lana but in fact their music was damn catchy. Now they suck live and in studio. I used to enjoy this shit so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To conclude i think that what i'm saying is that i don't like her music, i don't have anything against her.
> BTW i did like lots of song by Madonna (Vogue is tight), i didn't care much for Bowie tho and finally those two examples YMS and CEJ you put there were goddamn bad.
> This is what i play:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/atrasalviejo56/dawn-mix-2-1



I don't know why people want to troll Lana del Rey fans. Is it because she is so passionate and vulnerable wrapped up in plastic casing for self protected sharing? I have seen Lana perform as Lizzy. She still had fake nails, and her hair was just bleach blonde instead of red or dark brown. The only thing she added really was the signature faux eyelashes and invested money into clothes and possibly minor plastic surgery. I don't see her being wildly changed as a person, she still apparently liked to mess with her appearance before she got a loan from her dad. I swear it's like people hate on her for that alone, she has real talent, and many of our popular artists were helped in some way by their parents...I think maybe some people hate her irrationally for having a wealthy family, but Lizzy Grant was still named an up and coming artist of the year before she decided to switch gears stylistically.

It's the contradictions of her vulnerable and raw lyrics combined with flashy style that confuses people. I think it simply helps her be more confident in baring her soul to hide behind a ideal appearance, like she would be too easily crushed by her own sensitivity without her protective glass case of Lana-vision. Earthy hipsters bitch that she's not "real" enough in appearance and plastic pretentious hipsters hate her for being so vulnerable and authentic and "uncool" with all her raw passion and so they want to rip her apart for not being ironic and guarded.

I had an otherwise decent human being try to tell me why hipsters don't like Lana del Rey last night, and I am sitting there thinking you idiot, if anyone has set a new trend or encapsulated pop culture, it's Miss Lana. She's the rare one percent of people taking risks artistically, fuck you.


I don't give a crap what you listen to. No one cares. This thread is about Lana del Rey, all you had to say was that you didn't like her music or resonate with her lyrics, oh well, some people love Shakespeare and other people like Henry Miller. Get over yourself, everyone, Jesus.


----------

